# what would couse such a sway back?



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

genetics. 
she is cute,


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Genetics.


----------



## SeaBreezy (Jun 29, 2012)

I would say a combination of genetics and having babies. She has a very sweet face, though. Congrats on taking her in!


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

It is called Lordosis. Here is an article: The Truth About Swaybacks | EQUUS Magazine


----------



## KRcowgirl (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm going to say genetics. I knew a purebred Morgan trotting mare that looked like this once. She never had any foals, but looked exactly like this and it was genetics.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Bless you for taking her in. What makes people breed horses with this problem? Don't get it.


----------



## honeyhorses (Mar 26, 2014)

thank you for your replies everyone, I love learning new things! especially horsey things, and now I know how horses get swaybacked  I'm glad its genetic and not pain related!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

That horse rocks a sway back totally!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Interesting to note I read somewhere that horses with this structure rarely hurt from it and are rideable and useable (on a Saddle Horse forum.. and saddlebreds have a higher frequency of sway back due to genetics than other breeds). You could probably drive this horse in harness and get many more years of use. If you could fit a saddle to her or accept riding bare back she would probably be fine too. 

SHE does not know there is anything wrong.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I've seen percherons get this way, too, if they pulled while young and then stopped.


----------



## MinervaELS (Mar 4, 2014)

Elana is totally correct. Many of the show Saddlebreds (and all but one of the broodmares) at my barn have lordosis in varying degrees. The show animals are still ridden, driven, and shown regardless and don't have pain from it. It just looks unsightly, though it is a little harder to see it under saddle at least. There is one older gelding with a back as bad as the one pictured that does not show but is still ridden regularly.


----------

